# New Julius K9 harness!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Picked this up recently and I'm pumped about it. Pimg seems to like the harness ok, though she still pulls in it. That's something I can work on though. It goes on crazy easy at it only has one strap to buckle. I have seen a LOT of agility dogs using it and I can see why. Really works nicely!

JULIUS-K9 US



















I can even order custom patches to put on the side. It's really neat.

Also picked up this mailbox post decoration with an agility sign hanging from it. I thought it was so awesome! I'll probably hang it inside my house somewhere:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great harness, Pimg is stunning in it!


----------

